# Balky and Quirky Sometimes



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I've got the latest software update, but my Fire seems to resist commands at times.  In addition, some apps load up even though I haven't even been near them.  Here are a few issues:

1.  Sometimes no matter how hard or how many times I tap the stylus, nothing happens.  I do realize that sometimes this is caused by incoming emails or other stuff happening with apps--even though I'm not curretnly using any.

2.  I have The Advanced Task Killer App.  When I open it, I see apps running that I never started.  Enhanced Email seems to be the major culprit, but Tapatalk and BadA__ Battery Monitor are self-starting, too.

3.  Sometimes it will not let me shut down.  This might be sort of like when Windows 7 updates.

I really like Tapatalk even though this seems to be the only forum that I frequent that I can use it on.  I really don't need the battery monitor, since there's an icon on the screen, so I'll uninstall it.  I hate to take off the enhanced email though since it makes the font larger.  I guess I could stop checking email on the Fire and just use a magnifying glass for important emails that I have to read right away.  

Do other tablets other than the Fire have problems similar to these?


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

with 6.3 my Fire seems much better mannered and more responsive. Maybe you should try a reset.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

n4uau said:


> with 6.3 my Fire seems much better mannered and more responsive. Maybe you should try a reset.


I agree, and that's good advice. I've fixed a number of problems with a hard reboot.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

So I assume a hard reboot is a complete power off and then return to factory settings?

I'll give that a try.  I'm now thinking that it could be the apps rather than the Fire.  Some have no exit commands so when you go back to Home, the apps may still be running in the background.  Maybe I have to use the task killer each time?  I'm still learning to work with apps since I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought you were describing... ME!!  

I suspect it is the apps..


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I thought you were describing... ME!!
> 
> I suspect it is the apps..


I didn't reset to factory settings. Found out if you choose that, you loose all your setups and start at square one. Hope it won't come to that.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> So I assume a hard reboot is a complete power off and then return to factory settings?


A hard reboot is when you hold the power button until the Fire shuts down. Ignore it when it asks if you want to shut down.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

jkeith0919 said:


> A hard reboot is when you hold the power button until the Fire shuts down. Ignore it when it asks if you want to shut down.


Thanks. I was just tapping the shut down button.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> Thanks. I was just tapping the shut down button.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Normally takes 20 to 30 seconds.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> So I assume a hard reboot is a complete power off and then return to factory settings?
> 
> I'll give that a try. I'm now thinking that it could be the apps rather than the Fire. Some have no exit commands so when you go back to Home, the apps may still be running in the background. Maybe I have to use the task killer each time? I'm still learning to work with apps since I don't have a smartphone.


Return to factory settings is kind of a last resort. Sometimes just turning it completely off (rather than just putting it in sleep mode) is enough. Sometimes a hard reboot, where you hold in the on/off button until it turns off and then starts to reboot, will clean things up even better. It is, in essence, a kind of computer, and the same things that will work on a computer (like turning it off when it gets a little slow & glitchy) will work on a tablet like the Fire. Works on my iPhone too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Return to factory settings is kind of a last resort.


It's the nuclear option.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

No nuclear option for me, but I did the hard reboot.  What I've started doing is using the task killer app every time I stop using an app.  I also turn it all the way off if I won't be using it again within an hour.  Something else is activating some apps though such as Calengoo and Enhanced Email.  I'm now thinking that it must have to do with being synced to Google stuff on my laptop.  I do like the calendar sync and email snyc though so....................


----------



## petergerko (Apr 11, 2012)

jkeith0919 said:


> A hard reboot is when you hold the power button until the Fire shuts down. Ignore it when it asks if you want to shut down.


Sometimes it even helps


----------

